# Home Study



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi ladies    DH and I are new and fresh to adoption but we defo think its the best way for us to become and family. Can someone please tell me how home study works? Is it done over a series of days or over a whole week at a time and is it done during the day? I am trying not to use up all my annual leave at work incase i need to keep it for this purpose.
Also how long does each visit last?
Many thanks for your help with this xx


----------



## funnychic (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi and welcome

Home study is normally for approx 2/3hrs each session every two weeks for approx 8 sessions which will include a couple individually as well as together with your hubby.  Normal practice is you should get to panel within 9mths of sending in your offical application.

Hope this helps.


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you funnychic are the visits done during the day or can they be done in the evening?


----------



## someday (Sep 11, 2008)

hi angel_lass i remember you!!!! sorry that your treatment didnt work either. We have just started the adoption road too and we start the homestudy tomorrow night. It is just as funnychic said. xxxx


----------



## Ivavnuk (Mar 24, 2012)

I think 8 - 12 sessions seem the range people have and just as said 2-3 hours. Their will also be individual sessions where you will be seen on your own.

Timings depends on the SW I think - ours have been on Sunday mornings, but that maybe because our SW is contracted in by the LA.

They can be quite intense but quite enjoyable too. Being honest is key - most things that come up can be worked through.

Hope that helps!


----------



## funnychic (Feb 2, 2012)

I work shifts so all mine have been mid week on my days off.  I really couldnt say if they do weekends or evenings I'm afraid.  I am a single adopter so I am only having 7 sessions (thankfully)!  Very hard work and intrusive so try just to answer and not get defensive if anything the sw says rattles you.  Although I'm half way through my home study I'm still not home and dry, Ive just had my medical and a few periods of stress have come up which I think might go against me.  All in the hands of the medical advisor now!!


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Angel-lass, it is much as fuunychic has said but can be longer, it all depends on what issues come up.
As I have stage 4 endometriosis there have been a few issues with my medical but nothing major. this has delayed things a bit but we see our SW every week for up to 2 hrs each time and we stared our home study in August last year!!!!
The only advice I would give you is, be honest about everything, my hubby hid the fact that he was having a siggy when going for a pint and this has come back and bit us on the   and has delayed us a good few months. They do find out about nearly everything about your life, it is intrusive but it really isn't that bad as long as you are up front and honest from the start.
Best of luck and welcome to your adoption journey, it will all be worth it in the end.
Skyblu.xx


----------



## racheypache13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi,
We have had all our visits during the day but some friends have been meeting on evenings and weekends as it is more convenient for them. It probably depends on your social worker.
The best advice I was given is to remember that YOU invited them into your lives and YOU initiated it. This helped us to get through the more personal and intrusive meetings.
Good Luck
Rachey


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you ladies you all know so much and i know so little. How intrusive can these meetings be, what sort of personal things do they actually ask you?   
We havent even had a meeting yet but i have already started doing the family tree and important dates etc i.e how long we lived at each address and dates of birth, wedding etc. Do they need dates of birth for other family members such as my sister, brother in law etc?  xx


----------



## funnychic (Feb 2, 2012)

Angel lass, they ask everything!!! and then more!! lol, dont worry too much it wont be anything you wont be able to answer but sometimes the questions leave you pondering on how you actually feel about what they have just asked you.  They start right from being a child, how was your childhood, describe your parents, describe their parenting style, what would you do as a parent different from how you were brought up, have u ever been bullied, how do u deal with stress, what are your strenghts, weaknesess, the list is endless that was just a flavour. Yes you will need all the places you have ever lived at for how long, dob's for all you family and any significant ex partners, dates etc as they will need to contact them for references even if it was abusive/horrible etc.  Try not to worry to much it all sounds terrible and although it is intrusive its not that bad HONEST!!


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks funnychic, the ex partners bit freaks me right out!! How long would you have had to been in a relationship for them to class it as significant? Not three months or anything eh? Ihave an ex that i went with for 11 years but he has nearly been out my life as long as he was in it   thank god    I wouldnt know where to start looking for him?
Also do they police check ALL your entire family? 
xx


----------



## funnychic (Feb 2, 2012)

No they dont police check all you family, they will obviously do you and your partner and anyone else that might have a significant part in your childs life, ie. grandparents who are likely to be looking after the kids part of the time or a friend who is going to have them overnight or a significant length of time.  Dont worry too much about the ex, they will try and track him down and that might delay things for you so if you know anyone that might still be in touch with him might be an idea to try and get his add. Sw's are well aware some exes are bitter and might say awful things but as long he isnt going to say you beat him or were violent then you should be ok.  significant partners any anyone you lived with.


----------

